# Reheating



## loweyj (Jun 21, 2021)

Good Morning. I'm menu planning and would like to add a sous vide thick pork chop to my menu. I'm trying to figure out how to do this, as reheating for 3-4 hours in a bath is not practical prior to the sear. We like our meals out to our customers with-in a 30 minute time frame, maybe a little longer. Is it possible?


----------



## dr k (Jun 21, 2021)

loweyj said:


> Good Morning. I'm menu planning and would like to add a sous vide thick pork chop to my menu. I'm trying to figure out how to do this, as reheating for 3-4 hours in a bath is not practical prior to the sear. We like our meals out to our customers with-in a 30 minute time frame, maybe a little longer. Is it possible?


If you individually SV/pasteurize each chop in it's own vac bag to the desired temp, thickness and duration and put in an ice water bath to cool quickly in the fridge you have 28 days at a fridge temp of 37 degrees to put it in a SV  at the same cook/pasteurizing temp to reheat and not over cook in a half hour.  Your individual vac bagged pasteurized refrigerated chops are waiting for you  to quickly reheat and sear for service.   This is a go to for me because I pasteurize everything in a SV vs just heating for food safety and have plenty of time to figure out when I want to eat it.  When I start the SV I put a big bowl of cold water in the fridge because things pop up and the meal is delayed so I go the extra little amount of time to pasteurize vs the heating table.  Table 5.1 is pasteurizing.  
https://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## loweyj (Jun 21, 2021)

dr k said:


> If you individually SV/pasteurize each chop in it's own vac bag to the desired temp, thickness and duration and put in an ice water bath to cool quickly in the fridge you have 28 days at a fridge temp of 37 degrees to put it in a SV  at the same cook/pasteurizing temp to reheat and not over cook in a half hour.  Your individual vac bagged pasteurized refrigerated chops are waiting for you  to quickly reheat and sear for service.   This is a go to for me because I pasteurize everything in a SV vs just heating for food safety and have plenty of time to figure out when I want to eat it.  When I start the SV I put a big bowl of cold water in the fridge because things pop up and the meal is delayed so I go the extra little amount of time to pasteurize vs the heating table.  Table 5.1 is pasteurizing.
> https://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


Thank-you dr k !!


----------

